# Chicken liver



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought a big bag of a mix of chicken livers and chicken necks (mostly liver) to add to Diabla kibble.

How much, in amount and frequency, it's safe to give to her? I'm specially concerned about A vitamin.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

If she hasn't ever had raw liver before, I would start out with a VERY small amount. it won't even measure anything on a standard kitchen scale. Liver is very rich and a lot of dogs get the runs when they eat it at first. I think what people say to start it out with is about the size of a finger nail, a very small finger nail. Then slowly increase the amount to allow the dogs digestive system to get used to it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You don't want to do more than 5% of a dogs diet in organ meat - especially liver.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I will sometimes just throw a turkey neck in with Jerzey's kibble. I was afraid, at first, that the high amount of bone would make her constipated but she's handled it fine so I've just kept up with it every once in a while. I would say just throwing one, small neck in with her food (or maybe as a treat in the middle of the day, since some dogs don't do well with a kibble-raw mix) and see how she does.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Then I think we have liver for a loooong time, LOL!

I think I'll dry half of it to use them as treats.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiHow much, in amount and frequency, it's safe to give to her? I'm specially concerned about A vitamin.


Not sure the answer to your question but can share some facts about your vit a concern:

USDA states that 1 oz of raw chicken liver contains 3157 IU vit a. One IU equals 0.3 RE. So lets convert and say 1 oz of raw chicken liver contains 947 RE.

The NRC recommends 50 RE vit A per day with a safe upper limit of 2099 RE amounts per kg of body weight to the .75 power per day. 

For my 75# Penny this translates to a recommendation of 700 RE daily and 4905 RE weekly, safe upper limits would translate to 29413 daily and 205893 RE weekly.

So, no accounting for any other sources and depending on her weight, 1 oz per day would surpass their recommendations for her, but would be well within safe limits.

My concern other than the vit a would be the amount of minerals its contributing, such as iron which it is very high in.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog raw chicken backs and cooked chicken
livers. in the summertime i mix raw chicken livers and water
and put it in a blender. blend it and then pour it in ice trays.
my dog loves the frozen chicken cubes as a treat/snack.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

That vit. A information is great, thanks Natalie. 

Doggiedad, yours is a great idea. I`ve made hot-dogs icecubes, but liver ones sound more yummy... to her at least.

The minerals thing is also I'd like to know better, not only for the iron, but also for the ratio Ca/P. Someone commented me once that too much liver can cause lose of calcium and thyroid problems.

I plan to use the livers only as something tasty and nutritious to add to her food, not as a protein source


----------

